# ROTM June 2012 Winner!!!



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Congrats SWGOAT! Nice looking '05. Your ride will be featured on the http://www.gtoforum.com/ homepage and entered in the Quaker State Autoguide.com free oil change drawing.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Beautiful, and well kept!:cheers


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Mmmmm Blue...


----------



## gto_grl1982 (Jun 19, 2011)

very nice...beautiful color!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!! Congrats!!:cheers


----------



## strypergt (May 6, 2012)

*Awsome*

beautiful!


----------

